# Army ebikes



## Biker man (17 Sep 2021)

I have just read the the military of a few countries are getting a super ebike built by Jeep rifle holder on the handlebars and a solar panel to recharge the battery. I will very interested to see how that works.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Sep 2021)




----------



## Chris S (17 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> View attachment 609730


They do not like it up 'em ...


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> I have just read


How about sharing a link so we can have an informed 'chat'?
Have these bikes got disc brakes? Will riders be required to wear a helmet to mitigate the risks they face?


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Sep 2021)

Years ago, in an effort to achieve fuel commonality on the battlefield, the army bought some diesel motorbikes.

One of the motorcycling press hacks tested one and found it was a truly dreadful contraption.

About the best he could say was it made an effort to move forwards when asked, which I suppose is all the army required.


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> I have just read the the military of a few countries are getting a super ebike built by Jeep rifle holder on the handlebars and a solar panel to recharge the battery. I will very interested to see how that works.


The French army version has only reverse gears.


----------



## Mike Ayling (18 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> The French army version has only reverse gears.


I thought it was the Italian version.


----------



## Biker man (18 Sep 2021)

Mike Ayling said:


> I thought it was the Italian version.


The bikes are real it is not a wind up its true.


----------



## Cycleops (18 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> I have just read the the military of a few countries are getting a super ebike built by Jeep rifle holder on the handlebars and a solar panel to recharge the battery. I will very interested to see how that works.


Wonder no more, here it is. Can’t see the rifle holder but I can imagine its true and even on the civilian version, it is the US after all.
https://www.crowndodgechryslerjeep.com/the-jeep-ebike-powered-by-quietkat.htm


----------



## Biker man (18 Sep 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Wonder no more, here it is. Can’t see the rifle holder but I can imagine its true and even on the civilian version, it is the US after all.
> https://www.crowndodgechryslerjeep.com/the-jeep-ebike-powered-by-quietkat.htm


Yes looks like it I wonder how much charge does that solar panel give it .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> The bikes are real it is not a wind up its true.



The bikes are clockwork?


----------



## flake99please (18 Sep 2021)

I shall stick with my Trek Farley 9.6 thanks.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Quick Google suggests this
> https://inews.co.uk/news/combat-e-b...cycles-enemy-jeep-polaris-dsei-london-1203268



Looks a bit like my Riese and Muller Supercharger, which I've always said is built like a tank.

https://www.r-m.de/en-gb/bikes/supercharger/


----------



## Biker man (18 Sep 2021)

Ajax Bay said:


> How about sharing a link so we can have an informed 'chat'?
> Have these bikes got disc brakes? Will riders be required to wear a helmet to mitigate the risks they face?





Ming the Merciless said:


> The bikes are clockwork?


You always the Joker 😂


----------



## Biker man (18 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> View attachment 609730


Dads Army


----------



## JtB (18 Sep 2021)

Mike Ayling said:


> I thought it was the Italian version.


Half the parts are missing on the British version due to supply chain issues.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Sep 2021)

JtB said:


> Half the parts are missing on the British version due to supply chain issues.


That's the World Class British version, please. Get it right.


----------



## Biker man (19 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> View attachment 609730


They don't like it up them 🤣


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2021)

Mike Ayling said:


> I thought it was the Italian version.


No, the Italian one changes sides unpredicatbly.


----------



## HMS_Dave (19 Sep 2021)

The french ones are painted white, so all the soldier has to do is pick it up and wave it at the first sign of an enemy troop.


----------

